# Sat nav for South Africa



## byrneand (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi and thanks in advance!

I was just wondering if anyone knows of a sat nav available in South Africa that lets you block areas in order to ensure it doesn't send you through the middle of a ghetto when your trying to get to the cinema?

Thanks!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

not available. 
we used the latest one for the WC and it kept on trying to take me through places I knew were not good ideas.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> not available.
> we used the latest one for the WC and it kept on trying to take me through places I knew were not good ideas.


Depends on where you drive, GPS is available in SA.
Google and you will find a suitable one.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna, GPS has been available in SA for about 8 years now, the latest Garmin update was very current with Jhbg/Pretoria/Gauteng in July this year.
what the OP is asking wether it will warn you if you are turning into Hillbrow/Soweto/Diepsloot/Gugulethu/Mitchells Plain etc....

the answer is no.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Johanna, GPS has been available in SA for about 8 years now, the latest Garmin update was very current with Jhbg/Pretoria/Gauteng in July this year.
> what the OP is asking wether it will warn you if you are turning into Hillbrow/Soweto/Diepsloot/Gugulethu/Mitchells Plain etc....
> 
> the answer is no.


OK Daxk, you made your point, I suppose it depends from where OP has to travel to get to a cinema etc. 

I suppose you meant July last year ....

Happy 2011 to you!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Adult radio entertainment called wackhead simpson.
regarding SATNAV in SA.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

aaw thanks, I live in the past, remember? lol


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> aaw thanks, I live in the past, remember? lol


 Forgot that!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hell, I used to walk down the hill from Hillbrow at 4am after clubbing all night, buy a Roast Chicken and freshly baked breadrolls with a two litre Jar of Fresh Milk from Fontana and watch the sunrise from Joubert Park...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Hell, I used to walk down the hill from Hillbrow at 4am after clubbing all night, buy a Roast Chicken and freshly baked breadrolls with a two litre Jar of Fresh Milk from Fontana and watch the sunrise from Joubert Park...


Showing your age now Daxk!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hell yes, Music was either Vinyl or live, best jazz ever was sneaking out to shebeens where the Black taxi would stop at an all night bottle store and we would cram into the back of a closed up shop or factory, people from every race and colour, air so thick with smoke you could cut it with a knife and felt totally safe.The talent that was hidden in Soweto and places like that was awesome, if you have an interest google Dollarbrand and Miriam Makeba!
and yu would leave after dawn, scrunched down the back of a huge American Yank tank so the cops would not see you.
Young Varsity Students enjoying the vibe and well behaved were always welcome.
Its a tragedy, really, the whole vibe between normal people was so good, so natural, there was never any angst or drama, I remember we came across this old black guy whose car had broken down and asked the taxi to stop, we had all been fiddling with cars for years, it took a few minutes to work out what was wrong, (leaking fuel pipe)
and fix it.
and off he went and so did we, back to Res, singing at te top of our voices, sharing the taxi drivers cigarettes as the sun fought its way through the smoke of the early morning brazier fires...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Do not want to move this, but we are hi-jacking the OP's thread!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

OK, but OP asked a question which has been answered.
unless the OP has more questions?


----------



## byrneand (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks. Unless anyone else has any other suggestions I think that's the question answered.

I think i'll give Hillbrow a miss... despite the lure of roast chicken and rolls!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

These days,in Hillbrow, you ARE the Chicken and rolls! lol


----------

